# Near B'ham Alabama Ho round Track-Oval



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Need some Feedback, building new Ho Slot Car Track 15'Long 6'wide..This will be 4-Lanes Oval...Racing A-B-and C- Class and Main you could WIN some $$$$, E-mail me at [email protected] and leave you phone #...Space is Limted....Lets go RACING>>>>>>>>


----------

